# FSWP 2014 Important Queries



## genius.evil (Aug 5, 2013)

Dear fellows,
I have some queries related to Canadian FSWP that is commencing from May 1, 2014. 
•	I did my Metric/Intermediate/Bachelors of Electrical Engineering from Pakistan. *To whom should I send my educational documents for Education Credential Assessment (ECA) among these?*
o Comparative Education Service – University of Toronto School of Continuing Studies
o International Credential Assessment Service of Canada
o	World Education Services 
Which one of above would be most suitable?

•	I have scored 6.5 Band in IELTS whose breakup as follows: W =7 L=6 R=6 S=6.
*How much points I would be awarded for it as per their immigration rules? *

•	What is the *procedure to get attestation of Metric/Intermediate Mark-sheet/Certificate *from Board of Secondary Education Karachi and Board of Intermediate Education Karachi? 

•	From HEC, Do we need to attest Mark-sheets of each year for Bachelor of Engineering or Transcript & Degree would be sufficient as per requirements of Education Credential Assessment (ECA)?

•	While applying to CIC for FSWP, do we need to submit bank statement depicting 11000$ balance? If it is then how much time should the balance remain in account i.e previous 3 months / 6 months or just instant statement would be suffice?

Regards,
Evil Genius


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

genius.evil said:


> Dear fellows,
> I have some queries related to Canadian FSWP that is commencing from May 1, 2014.
> •	I did my Metric/Intermediate/Bachelors of Electrical Engineering from Pakistan. *To whom should I send my educational documents for Education Credential Assessment (ECA) among these?*
> o Comparative Education Service – University of Toronto School of Continuing Studies
> ...


ICAS
See cic website
There is no need to get pre-degree certificates from anywhere if you choose ICAS
Just Transcript & Degree 
Yes, CAD 11,824 to be more exact. You just need to show balance certificate from bank (transaction summary not needed) so even one day is enough. Remember, bank will give you balance certificate for the balance you had till last date. For example, if I get my balance cert today from bank, it will be showing amount I had in my account yesterday.


----------

